# Digging basements



## Dozerman16

Hi I'm Tyler and new to the thread and have a few quick questions.

How long does it take to dig, what do you use, whats the best machine for the job?


If you have any pics of machines digging basements that would help to.

Thanks in advance! Tyler


----------



## jmic

Dozerman16 said:


> Hi I'm Tyler and new to the thread and have a few quick questions.
> 
> How long does it take to dig, what do you use, whats the best machine for the job?
> 
> 
> If you have any pics of machines digging basements that would help to.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Tyler


Dozer,
How big is the house ? What are the ground conditions like where you are ? Are you talking full basements ? The bigger machine the less you will handle the spoils and the quicker you will be done. I've used our Kobelco 115 to dig some pretty big cellars, but you have to move the material a couple of times cause you don't have the reach. We also have a Kobelco 200 that is much quicker than the 115 but sometimes it's tied up on other jobs.


----------



## rino1494

Digging foundations all depends on the size of them house and how many jogs it has. Also, frost footers for walkouts take extra time. With our 315 or 200 I can dig an average 2500 SF home in a 10 hr day. This inlcudes leveling out the dirt to allow the concrete trucks in. Bigger homes will take 1.5 - 2 days.

Here are some pics.......


----------



## jmic

Rino,
In the last pic. what are you doing running the footing drains before the footers / foundation ?  Also in the 2nd. pic. who's gonna mow that grass you left in the garage? :w00t::laughing:

BTW, Nice clean digs!


----------



## tgeb

I use what ever I have available to dig basements.

Here is one I did a few years ago with a Case 580SE and a New-Holland skid-steer.

Most guys around here use track loaders for digs. 
But to rent a loader for a day or so is just too expensive to be able to get the jobs and make any money.


----------



## rino1494

jmic said:


> Rino,
> In the last pic. what are you doing running the footing drains before the footers / foundation ?
> BTW, Nice clean digs!


Joe, this was a Superior Walls foundation. We install the footer drains first, then cover with 8" of pea gravel. I have seen guys install the gravel first, then after the walls are in place, they go around with a shovel and dig them out and place the pipe then. That is way to much work.


----------



## mdshunk

Most of the basements I see being dug around here are being done with a crawler-loader. On the net, I mostly hear about excavators. Is the crawler-loader the "old-fashioned" way? Seems like a nice way, to me, because you get a "ramp" to the basement area to do the preliminary work until it's backfilled, whether you wanted it or not.


----------



## jmic

mdshunk said:


> Most of the basements I see being dug around here are being done with a crawler-loader. On the net, I mostly hear about excavators. Is the crawler-loader the "old-fashioned" way? Seems like a nice way, to me, because you get a "ramp" to the basement area to do the preliminary work until it's backfilled, whether you wanted it or not.


MD,
Dinosaur / Old Fashion yes, but I guess people that still have these machines use them. They do serve their purpose but the hydraulic hoes have put them in the pasture. Around here with high water tables you'd make more of a mess with a track loader, and probably create bigger problems for you than just the water.


----------



## mdshunk

jmic said:


> MD,
> Dinosaur / Old Fashion yes, but I guess people that still have these machines use them. They do serve their purpose but the hydraulic hoes have put them in the pasture. Around here with high water tables you'd make more of a mess with a track loader, and probably create bigger problems for you than just the water.


Thanks. Not so many lots around here with high water tables, so maybe that's why I still see them in frequent use. Heck, I've even had my utility trenches done with a high lift by whoever, and that's a pretty nice trench to work in! Most of the time, we can get every utility in a single trench done with a crawler.


----------



## jmic

mdshunk said:


> Thanks. Not so many lots around here with high water tables, so maybe that's why I still see them in frequent use. Heck, I've even had my utility trenches done with a high lift by whoever, and that's a pretty nice trench to work in! Most of the time, we can get every utility in a single trench done with a crawler.


What do they require for seperation distance there for electric from water or sewer ?


----------



## mdshunk

jmic said:


> What do they require for seperation distance there for electric from water or sewer ?


Zero, but I think the water and sewer people have their rules on that. As far as the electrical codes go, I can run my service lateral, phone lateral, and CATV lateral touching the water, sewer, or gas. I should probably make an effort to find out sometime, so that I don't screw up somebody else inadvertantly. The water, sewer and gas are normally done already, so I just go where it makes sense (normally, the only slot left).


----------



## POOLMANinCT

nice digs!!!!!!

no water jobs md???? you penn boys miss out on all the fun stuff!!!!!!


----------



## mdshunk

POOLMANinCT said:


> nice digs!!!!!!
> 
> no water jobs md???? you penn boys miss out on all the fun stuff!!!!!!


Hey, I'm not saying none... but they're pretty strict on wetlands and such, so there's not many basements on swampy lots. Not even many approved lots on wet ground. They let most of these junky wet lots just grow up in trees and brush. I'm no XK, so I can only talk about what I see.


----------



## rino1494

jmic said:


> What do they require for seperation distance there for electric from water or sewer ?


In my area, there are no inspections for the utilities except for sewer. After we get our sewer line inspected, we'll throw in our water line in the same trench. We keep each seperated in the trench though.


----------



## tgeb

A lot of guys around here that dig basements regularly still use track loaders.

I think it is rare to see them dug out with an excavator, unless it is real rocky.

Rock lots are usually done with a hoe-ram and excavator.


----------



## MC Excavating

I'm digging one right now with my 963 Bobcat. I will take pics tomorrow. I would have liked to have used an excavator but we would have to rent it. Where just using what we have on this one. We have another one coming up with 3' to 4' boulders where we will be using an excavator with a thumb.


----------



## Dozerman16

Thanks guys,

I just have a quick question ,
which way is faster and can you dig them with a bobcat, say L185?


----------



## POOLMANinCT

mdshunk said:


> Hey, I'm not saying none... but they're pretty strict on wetlands and such, so there's not many basements on swampy lots. Not even many approved lots on wet ground. They let most of these junky wet lots just grow up in trees and brush. I'm no XK, so I can only talk about what I see.



wet lands are not necessary for a water party... I've hit big water on hilltop streets... fun stuff..... you are geologically gifted....

ray


----------



## tgeb

Dozerman16 said:


> which way is faster and can you dig them with a bobcat, say L185?


I would say that on large foundations a track loader (cat 953 or 963) would be much faster than a track hoe. A smaller dig would be faster w/ the track-hoe.

There is no reason you can't dig a foundation hole with a bobcat, as long as the digging is easy and you have plenty of time. It can be done.


----------



## Cherryhill_cons

The can be dug with a bobcat but set aside a week. I dug a 3000sqft basement in 1 week with a bobcat 334 mini ex and s185 to move the spoil into piles.


----------



## dayexco

in my area and soil types we have...w/a 210 hyundai........1-1/8th yd bucket, i'll cycle a min. of 3 times a min....not many crawler loaders will give you that production. here anyway, crawler loaders area a very outmoded method of basement excavation.


----------



## Cat385

Here is a pic for ya. The basement(split level 4-plex) was finished and we were grading the floor. Lifted the 257 in and out with the 160.


----------



## Bob Kovacs

Dozerman16 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I just have a quick question ,
> which way is faster *and can you dig them with a bobcat, say L185*?


Sure you can- and you can dig one with a beach pail and shovel set too- but if you want to make money, something bigger would probably be best, as most people aren't going to pay you for 5 days of operator/machine time when a guy with a trackhoe will come in and tear out the basement in a day.

Bob


----------



## denick

I wish I could find the pictures the family has of basements being dug by hand. 1925 or so. 80 years ago Hand dug, horse or oxen drawn machines or some early steam or combustion machines. 45 years ago almost all larger machines were cable type.

Most of the infrastructure of the US was built on the work of "antique" machines. 1000's of years of history things were built on the work of human or animal backs. 

Dozerman, Anything can be done. You just need to figure out how. If you have any experience with a machine visualize how you would do it with that machine. Look at the really nice work tgeb does with his backhoe and skidsteer.


----------

